# What can I expect at my PRTB adjudication?



## sublime1 (9 Nov 2009)

Hello all,

I am a few weeks away from my first PRTB adjudication. I took a case against a tenant who wrecked my property. I provided photographic evidence and documented as much as I could. I find myself nervous particularly as I hear that the PRTB can be very pro-tenant.

What can I expect on the day? Should I wear a suit to make myself look more conservative (or would that make me look like the "wealth" landowner versus the poor tenant?). What documentation should I bring on the day, or should I have everything sent in in advance? What happens if the tenant doesn't show up on the day?

Any other tips on how to prepare, or what to say on the day?

thanks!


----------



## inchbyinch (10 Nov 2009)

I wouldn't be too hopeful if I was you!


----------



## sublime1 (11 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the reply - why do you say that? Did you hear some stories?


----------



## Trustmeh (11 Nov 2009)

Subscribing to this thread...would be very interested in hearing how you get on. I imagine many people feel that the PRTB are not very effective - hope you have some success.


----------



## sublime1 (11 Nov 2009)

Well, I'd love to hear some actual experiences. None so far! Is this the wrong forum possibly?


----------



## murphaph (12 Nov 2009)

No, it's just that not many people ever get to an adjudication because the PRTB are so slow. Most situations are settled before the PRTB ever bothers doing anything about it! Best of luck and PLEASE report back on the details. Cheers.


----------



## Bronte (12 Nov 2009)

sublime1 said:


> Any other tips on how to prepare, or what to say on the day?


 
I think you should be professionally dressed, polite and courteous. No matter how the PRTB are to you keep focused, have all your evidence to hand. Don't rant about how the tenant left the property, no matter how angry you are. The board as far as I know are comprised of professional people including auctioneers so I wouldn't presume they are anti landlord. 

Can you give us the specifics of the case, which I'm sure we've all dealt with as landlords in order to further advise you. Have you all your ducks in a row (rent book, lease, deposit repaid, no overcharging, nice clean up to date property etc.). What possible things could the tenant say about you ?

Personally as a landlord I'll be avoiding the PRTB, does your tenant have a job/income/assets or is he on the dole, if the latter you are completely wasting your time. Any order that the PRTB gives is worthless against a tenant as far as I can tell, the PRTB can decide not to pursue it and that would leave you having to go to court to enforce the order against the tenant. That's my understanding of the system from a landlord point of view. 

I recommend you contact the Irish Property Owners association for advice on how to present yourself. They will have much experience in this.

You can also ask the PRTB what you need. It's important to read all the previous cases on the PRTB website to give you an idea of how they come to their decisions. 

Subline1, I too would really like to know all the details of how the case is held on the day. Best of luck.


----------



## sublime1 (12 Nov 2009)

Thanks very much for the replies. My case is with a rent allowance tenant who left the property in an unlivable condition when she moved out. Also she never topped up the rent allowance payments, so there were arrears.

I don't have the rent book as the tenant had that, and they took it with them when they vacated the property without meeting me. I do have a signed lease. I didn't return the deposit due to the destruction. It took me nearly 2 months to get a new tenant into the place.

To be honest, I'm taking the case as much on principle as anything. I think if people don't pursue cases against these types of tenants, then they will always get away with it. As I see it, I have nothing more to lose.

Of course, you never recover the damage done from stress, sleepless nights, fear and worry. This has taken years off my life, and left me very much more cynical about the world than I previously was. And naturally, soured me towards people on rent allowance, unfair and all as that may be.

I'll certainly report back -  my case is a few weeks away yet.


----------



## Trustmeh (12 Nov 2009)

sublime1 said:


> Thanks very much for the replies. My case is with a rent allowance tenant who left the property in an unlivable condition when she moved out. Also she never topped up the rent allowance payments, so there were arrears.


 
Very sorry to hear that happened, but I would not blame RA tenants as the cause of the problem. At what point did you allow the tenant stay on when they didnt fulfill their side of the lease? Were they paying in full from the start and later stopped paying in money, or did you let them side form the outset? Its always best in these situations to show who is boss before you hand over the key.

One months rent in advance, a deposit and forcing a standing order to be setup may be the only way to let them know who is boss. Good luck in future and i do hope (but rather doubt) you get some satisfaction from the hearing.


----------



## sublime1 (13 Nov 2009)

Yes, well I know now the mistakes I made in being soft with her. Now, I'm hoping the PRTB deliver on their mandate. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## steelblue (17 Nov 2009)

Hi 

the adjudication process is very informal. An adjudicator is appointed by the PRTB and is independant. Basically you , the tenant and the adjudicator meet at the PRTB's office and each party gives their side of the story. The adjudicator may ask more questions and look for supporting documentation. The meeting will probably take 1 hour. The adjudicator then takes approx 2 weeks to submit his report to the PRTB and from here on in I dont know as I am still waiting since early Sept for a ruling.


----------



## sublime1 (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the update Steelblue. Let us know how it goes. 
I do wonder how efficient the PRTB are though - my adjudication date was set about a month ago, and then today I get a phonecall from a PRTB worker asking me would a date after Christmas suit me. I explained I already had a date, and she said "really? oh let me just check", followed by "oh yes, you're right, my mistake, sorry about that". It gave me a fright initially as I thought they were going to change the date. Very odd.


----------



## Bronte (20 Nov 2009)

sublime1 said:


> I do wonder how efficient the PRTB are though -


 
The PRTB are notorious for their inefficiency.


----------



## Yorrick (25 Nov 2009)

I know of one case that was dealt with by PRTB. I didn't find them pro tenant at all. It is important to have your evidence correct with proper dates, receipts, estimates. Give the facts nice and calm. The tenant usually has no documentary evidence and loses the head when asked for clarification as they have been told by Threhold that they will win


----------



## sublime1 (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks Yorrick, it's good to hear they are fair. In fairness, I have found them very nice in any dealings on the phone.


----------



## Bronte (27 Nov 2009)

Yorrick said:


> The tenant usually has no documentary evidence and loses the head when asked for clarification as they have been told by Threhold that they will win


 
That is so funny. 

But in all seriousness it's good to know they are fair. Of course that's not much use if they rule in your favour and they don't or can't or won't enforce it against a tenant.


----------



## inchbyinch (27 Nov 2009)

Thats exactly whats going to happen.


----------



## sublime1 (3 Dec 2009)

inchbyinch, what do you mean by that? Do they not enforce?


----------



## crozon (8 Feb 2010)

Hi Steelblue.
I have a hearing due in the next couple of weeks, maybe you can assist in some of my concerns.
Will Threshold provide free legal advice to the tenant?
The tenant was getting rent allowance, paid in cash, directly to him, through the post office, but failed to pass it on to me. Is there a way of finding definite evidence about this? I`m sure the adjudicator will not accept hearsay.


----------



## crozon (25 Feb 2010)

crozon said:


> Hi Steelblue.
> I have a hearing due in the next couple of weeks, maybe you can assist in some of my concerns.
> Will Threshold provide free legal advice to the tenant?
> The tenant was getting rent allowance, paid in cash, directly to him, through the post office, but failed to pass it on to me. Is there a way of finding definite evidence about this? I`m sure the adjudicator will not accept hearsay.


Just returned from adjudication in Letterkenny. I did`nt need any evidence. 
The adjudicator failed to show.


----------



## senni (25 Feb 2010)

So what will happen next ?


----------



## Bronte (26 Feb 2010)

crozon said:


> Just returned from adjudication in Letterkenny. I did`nt need any evidence.
> The adjudicator failed to show.


 
What does this mean?  That you travelled to a PRTB organised meeting and the adjudicator didn't show up, why not?  What do you mean you didn't need any evidence?


----------

